# Tag für Tag für Tag... Austria



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

The crystal clear waters of Lunzer See (Lake Lunz) in Lower Austria, one of my favorite swimming lakes, despite the low air and water temperatures.

In fact, it can get so cold here in winter (-30°C at times) that during WW2, the Nazis tested their equipment here after the stalingrad defeat.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Feldkirch, Vorarlberg


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Oggau, province of Burgenland. View of the typical vineyards, Lake Neusiedl and its belt of reeds. Lake Neusiedl (Neusiedler See in German, Fertő tó in Hungarian) is Europe's second biggest steppe lake and lies both in Austria and Hungary. Despite its length of about 36 km and a width of up to 12 km, it's no deeper than 1.8 m deep.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bregenzer Wald, Vorarlberg, once again


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Vienna State Opera


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna woods in winter:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Dürnstein, Lower Austria, where Richard Lionheart was held hostage from 1192-1193


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ I'll show another Dürnstein pic tomorrow.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Bahnsteig, did you take these pictures yourself? They are nice.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Feldkirch is an interesting place. Like in most of Vbg, I didn't really feel as if I was still in my home country, more like in CH, DE or FL. But nice, nonetheless.


In fact, Voralberg wanted to join Switzerland not long ago, right? :naughty:

Nice pictures of Austria you're posting. I love Vienna, even though I think this city gets specially dull and sad when it's raining or cloudy, but that's a personal perception of course.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Bahnsteig, did you take these pictures yourself? They are nice.


I did, thank you!



> In fact, Voralberg wanted to join Switzerland not long ago, right?


Yeah, but you didn't want them... 



> I love Vienna, even though I think this city gets specially dull and sad when it's raining or cloudy, but that's a personal perception of course.


With all the rain we had today, I must agree...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Dürnstein* in the Lower Austrian part of the Danube valley that is known under the name "Wachau".


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

To stay in Lower Austria, this is *Krems*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just a few km away...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

The world famous Alpine resort town of *Kitzbühel* (Tyrol), as seen in January:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

*Schönbrunn*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Museumsquartier*, Vienna:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

selfemade pictures i can nearly just offer vorarlberg.

Feldkirch, Vorarlberg


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Energy2003 said:


> selfemade pictures i can nearly just offer vorarlberg.
> 
> Feldkirch, Vorarlberg


Please do, I have none!
Btw, great shot of MQ


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna again. This time a picture of the Donau City and the Alte Donau (Old Danube), a bayou in a former channel of the Danube. Picture taken from the terrace of Hofbauer sailing school and restaurant.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

For full audiobliss, please call it Schruns-Tschagguns!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

wrong, there are two ski areas there. "Schruns - Hochjoch" and "Golm" 

they are on the opposite side of the mountains and not directly connected cause Schruns itself is quite big for a "mountain village"


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

But it sounds SOOO great.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

let´s call the other area (Golm): "Vandans - Latschau" it´s correct and is also funny


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Innsbruck*, Austria's fifth city and capital of the federal state (Bundesland) of Tyrol this January.










(Edit: If you like this picture, make sure to check my other ones, as well! They can be found in my signature.)


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Vorarlberg, Silvretta Stausee


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Schwechat* oil refinery, Lower Austria, Vienna's hills in the background:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Energy2003 said:


> Vorarlberg, Silvretta Stausee


Excellent!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bregenz, Pfänder, Kloster St. Gebhard* _(this is the last cool thing to see before tourists leave in direction germany through the tunnel)_ shot done from the highway


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Braunau am Inn*, Upper Austria. A town bordering Germany and Hitler's birthplace. Still, today, it's a great little town with great beer.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Since I'll be away for a week, you'll get three pics today:

This is the first pic that was not taken IN Austria, but from the fortress of Devin in Slovakia. The river *March*(Morava) is the border. Lower Austria to its left, Slovakia to its right.











*Eisenstadt*, capital of Burgenland:










*Gemeindealpe*, a mountain of about 1,600 m near the Lower Austrian - Styrian border:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

@Bahnhsteig: wünsche in dem Fall schöne Osterferien .... naja, um deine Vertretung (=mich) ist es nicht gerade gut bestellt, was Ö allgemein angebelangt


----------



## How? (Dec 21, 2007)

*Styria *
landscape near Voitsberg (south Styria)


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

interesting!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bludenz, Vorarlberg, Dez. 07


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

*Lake Constance/Bodensee* - The Rhine Valley, Bodensee with the island of Lindau (D) and Germany on the horizon


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenems, Blick Richtung Süden


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

*Braunvieh* - brownish/greyish cows which are typical for western Austria


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bludenz, as shopping mall reactivated textile factory


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg, Schruns Hochjoch * Blick in Richtung Bludenz


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

I love those brown cows


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg, Höchst* _.... man beachte den Abstand zwischen dem Firmengebäude und dem alten Haus _

so, bin dann weg bis Dienstag, wünsche frohe Ostern


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

what is that? a brick warehouse? you're running out of pictures from Vorarlberg, right? :lol: (j/k ^_^)


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

the bricks don´t belong to the picture. it´s the futuristic factory built centimeters next to the old house ... in your country that is normal, here not


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

fettekatz said:


> I love those brown cows


On your table? Or just moo-ing on the grassland?

Well, one doesn't preclude the other I guess.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi, everyone. I'm back.
Did you miss me? I bet you did. 

*Lobau* woods Danube floodplains, Vienna (Yes, Vienna. Within the city limits!):











*Kaunertal*, Tyrol:










*Lake Neusiedl* (Neusiedler See), Burgenland in winter:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Well, one doesn't preclude the other I guess.


Oh, how right you are.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Kaunertal looks awesome. And so does the Lake.
Do you have more pictures of "zerklüfteter" landscape?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lower Austrian Gemütlichkeit near *St.Corona*:









More mountains tomorrow.  Not as rugged as Kaunertal, though.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

erbsenzaehler said:


> On your table? Or just moo-ing on the grassland?
> 
> Well, one doesn't preclude the other I guess.





Bahnsteig4 said:


> Oh, how right you are.


indeed :eat:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I like that picture of the border at Lower Austria.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Lunzer See*, Lower Austria:


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ the picture from Lunzer See looks amazing, is like the perfect setting for a film ^_^



Bahnsteig4 said:


> Lower Austrian Gemütlichkeit near *St.Corona*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you advertising your restaurant in the Alps? :lol:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> are you advertising your restaurant in the Alps?


No, I'm not, but if it looks like an advertisement, then I'm happy with it. :cheers:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Hardegg* castle, Lower Austria. At 1,400 inhabitants, Hardegg is the smallest city in Austria. It lies on the right bank of the rixer Thaya/Dyje, right across the border to CZ.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Tons of people at the christmas market in *Mariazell*, Styria:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Feldkirch, hunderts of years old restaurant


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Lunzer See photo is amazing


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Thanks. It's one of my favorite places in AT. Unknown, real, honest, down to earth, clean, unspoilt with friendly people.


Not too far from Lunz:
*Ötschergräben*, a canyon in Lower Austria. The river/creek is called Ötscherbach (Ötscher being the most prominent mountain, "Bach" being the German word for "creek"). The water is VERY clean and VERY cold.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg, Brandnertal*

for luck there´s also Bahnsteig4 here


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg, Dornbirn;* _last Saturday before the big snow_


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

You'll get sth from Vorarlberg from me today. (Yessssss...)

*Bregenz*, Vbg's capital:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Vienna* in autumn from Kahlenberg in the north:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Energy2003 said:


> *Vorarlberg, Dornbirn;* _last Saturday before the big snow_



Like it!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ me too

*Gaissau,* _Blick Richtung Bregenzer Wald. _ in that region where the photo was shot you have the widest area with no mountains around you


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

*Navis-Tal*, Tyrol


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^Ooh...nice!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Höchst, Vorarlberg


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sheep on *Großglockner-Hochalpenstraße*, Salzburg, near the Carinthian border.


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

View from Perchtoldsdorfer Heide (lower austria) to vienna


----------



## How? (Dec 21, 2007)

*Vienna*
Spring Schönbrunn, the district is also colled Schönbrunn!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ hno: The district is called Hietzing!

Landscape in the *Paznaun* valley, Tyrol:


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Upper Austria, Attersee, Höllengebirge


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Montafon, Vorarlberg


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Impressive


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

when i get blind by doiing photos i´ve to share it with others


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

cool pics... I like the sheeps :eat:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> cool pics... I like the sheeps :eat:



you like cows, sheeps, ... you may would have better live at an animal forum like wendy horse magazine or something like this :lol:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Vienna airport (VIE/LOWW)*, Schwechat, Lower Austria. The ATC tower is the highest in Europe at 109 meters.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Griffen*, Carinthia:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

View from *Buschberg* (491 m), the highest summit of the *Weinviertel* region, Lower Austria:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna, view of *Votivkirche* and the blocks of *AKH* (General Hospital) from the Stephansdom .


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bregenz, Vorarlberg


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ interesting tower design of that church


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

the whole building looks a bit strange for a church


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just as awkward as Vbg itself.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

strange


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Graz, Styria


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hörbranz, Vorarlberg* _respect to: ruccho_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bodensee, Vorarlberg





_respect to: ruccho_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bregenz, Seebühne; Vorarlberg*




_respect to: ruccho_


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Erzberg* (ore mountain), Styria. One of the most important sources of iron in the world:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

The village of *Stanz*, Tyrol:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

* wood around Feldkirch, Vorarlberg*








_respect to others_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Nenzing, Vorarlberg *




_respect to: tonimarroni_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*outside of Feldkirch, Vorarlberg *





_respect to: tonimarroni_


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Upper Austria: The confluence of the *Inn* and the *Salzach* near Burghausen, Germany. The Salzach (from the left) is the border between Austria and Germany, the Inn comes from Bavaria.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

The city of *Salzburg*, Mirabell Gardens:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> View from *Buschberg* (491 m), the highest summit of the *Weinviertel* region, Lower Austria:


Wow, a magnificent countryside! :drool:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

It's beautiful in the sunlight, but it can be terribly depressive when it's raining and you're trapped in your car between Polish trucks, Czech busses and stupid Austrian drivers.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bregenz, Vorarlberg


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bregenz Weidach*, _Highway @ Night_





respect to others


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

_da spinnt wieder alles ... _

*Bregenz*, _ Kloster Mehrerau_





respect to others


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bezirk Feldkirch (Vorarlberg)* from Switzerland seen, _town Feldkirch itself not shown but small parts are on the left side _





respect to tonimarroni


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dornbirn, Vorarlberg,* _nice weather = nice effect_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bludenz, Vorarlberg*



respect to obelixx


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bodensee *

_what about rest of Austria, guys !? _





respect to others


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm back.

*Fallbachfälle*, Carinthia. Hardly known but beautiful. (I only found them incidentally.)


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Frastanz, Vorarlberg *_ (the mountains behind are swiss)_


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Erm, that lighthouse is the one of Lindau, the Bavarian island harbour on Lake Constance...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Leopoldsteiner See*, Styria


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bregenz, Vorarlberg


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

yesterday @ my homebase, near Feldkirch, Vorarlberg


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Energy2003 said:


> *Bregenz Weidach*, _Highway @ Night_


Wow!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

_yes, wow is the correct word  _

*Vorarlberg*






respect to obelixx


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bregenz, Vorarlberg


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

view from Göfis to Feldkirch Gisingen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Energy2003 said:


> *Bregenz Weidach*, _Highway @ Night_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice type of road system ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg*




respect to others


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

JJFox said:


> *Navis-Tal*, Tyrol


^^ WOW! EXCELLENT :applause:


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks

*graz, styria*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bregenz, Landesbibliothek*




respect to others


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

*Hardegg*, Lower Austria


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Hardegg, interesting name :cheers:.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

There are many interesting names in Austria
Fucking, for example


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hardegg is Austria's smallest city, btw.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Exactly,

and this is in the city center: Castle Hardegg


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

stefanguti said:


> There are many interesting names in Austria
> Fucking, for example


I know, LOL. That's in Kaernten, innit?


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Upper Austria Town


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I love the Austrian scenery in Summer. I can almost smell the fresh mountain air through the monitor.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

_yes, here too ?  _

*Bludenz, Vorarlberg. *1st May


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Göfis, Vorarlberg, view direction Walgau/Montafon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep the nice work! Nice pics folks :cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

_yes, yes ... but i fell a bit lonely here _


*Feldkirch*, Inner Town, Vorarlberg


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

*Wagrain*, Salzburg


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

JJFox said:


> *Wagrain*, Salzburg



Very nice!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bregenz, Vorarlberg


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

*Salzburg*, Salzburg


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

*Mondsee*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna's Central Cemetary:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics :cheers:


----------



## How? (Dec 21, 2007)

JJFox said:


> Danke, aber die von Bahnsteig4 ist auch sehr beachtlich!


In der Tat … und nicht zu vergessen die von Energy2003


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

How? said:


> In der Tat … und nicht zu vergessen die von Energy2003


ein Hoch! auf alle die hier das wunderschöne Österreich präsentieren!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

View of Vienna from Kahlenberg:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

das mit dem " ;-) " in meinem Zusammenhang betrübt mein Herz zutiefst

dafür hau ich euch jetzt was um die Augen .... 

*Bregenz, Vorarlberg*, _view to germany_











_respect to werner130_

Austria rocks !


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Vielen Dank!

Ich drück euch übrigends fürs Spiel am Montag gegen Deutschland die Daumen.....................................................................NICHT!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Wir kommen auch ohne fremde Daumen zurecht, danke.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Hainburg*, Lower Austria:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Enertschi, desch Bild is' vom Pfändr, odr?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Melancholical dog on the *Ötscher*, a mountain in southern Lower Austria:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Enertschi, desch Bild is' vom Pfändr, odr?


guter Versuch, aber genau genommen "is" ist bei uns immer "isch".
der Rest stimmt


ich denke schon, aber der Blick über die Stadt und die Hochhäuser ist ziemlich weit links. also vom Panoramarestaurant kann der wohl nicht kommen.


Pfänder wäre höher. wenn dann wohl eher gebhartsberg (Bild von diesem habe ich vor einigen Wochen gepostet)


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

*Palais Liechtenstein, Vienna*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Kölnbreinsperre*, at 200 meters height the largest embankment dam of the Maltatal power plant, Carinthia:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Kaja* Fortress, Thaya Valley, Lower Austria.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Vandans, Vorarlberg


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

*Basilica of the Birth of the Virgin Mary, Mariazell, Styria*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bregenzer Wald, Vorarlberg


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

> Wir kommen auch ohne fremde Daumen zurecht, danke.


Hat man gesehn 

im Ernst: Ihr habt euch wacker geschlagen, Respekt!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Dash 8 of Austrian Arrows upon arrival (from Vienna) at *Innsbruck* airport (Tyrol) in January:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

View of *Vienna*, as seen from Wiener Blick in Hietzing in the west of the city:


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

*Stift Heiligenkreuz, Lower Austria*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hard, Vorarlberg 

old textile manufacture villa


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Heiligenblut*, Carinthia. Austria's highest peak, the Großglockner (_Veleki Klek in Slovenian_), 3,797 is hidden in the clouds behind the church.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

On days like today, it's good to remember winter. *Lunz am See*, Lower Austria:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Schneeberg*, Lower Austria, as seen from Oberdanegg:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Silbertal, Vorarlberg


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Montafon, Vorarlberg * _in direction "Zimba" a nice moutain in the middle right)_











mannen, sorry, ich habe kurz von 800*600 auf bisschen grö0er gewechselt


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

*Triestingtal, Lower Austria*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> mannen, sorry, ich habe kurz von 800*600 auf bisschen grö0er gewechselt


Ehrlich gesagt, 900 in der Breite wär eh am besten, oder?


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

??? und wie gross soll besagtes Format sein ??? ich kenne nur 1024,1280,1600,


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Was meinst'? Meine sind alle 900.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Rosenburg*, Gars am Kamp, Lower Austria


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Unknown fortress near *Villach*, Carinthia. Picture taken from the motorway.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wednesday, half past 8 ..... vor dem Halbfinale ... schlechtes Wetter + Langeweile


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Bahnsteig4,
Gibt es irgendein Kaff in Ö, dass du nicht besucht hast?


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Leider noch viel zu viele. Wenn ich einmal viel Zeit und Geld hab', dann mach ich eine vierwöchige Tour mit dem Postbus. Von Deutsch Jahrndorf bis Feldkirch.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just as a proof that I am not always on the road - a picture taken from my place. View from the west of *Vienna* across the south towards Wienerberg:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hörbranz, Vorarlberg


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry, for the bad quality, but this photo is so cool


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Energy2003 said:


> Silbertal, Vorarlberg


Marvelous :applause: ^^


----------



## JohnnyCrash (Jul 17, 2008)

Vienna, the Emperial Residences

The buidling in the back, the so called "Amalienburg", is a Renessaince building from the 16th century. The "Leopoldinischer Trakt" on the left is a buidling from the late 17th century.


----------



## JohnnyCrash (Jul 17, 2008)

*Street scenery in Vienna*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Götzis, Vorarlberg*

a protected gas station from the 60/70´


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Güssing* (_Németújvár_ in Hungarian, _Novigrad_ in Croatian) and its fortress, southern Burgenland:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Alpenflora, Vorarlberg*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Wien*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*"Widderstein", a mountain in Vorarlberg*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grosswalsertal, Vorarlberg*

half time for this summer


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Neeein bitte nicht diesen Schnee.
Mehr Sommer!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch, Erholungsgebiet Brederis*

_ok, anders rum: Energy beim Baden _


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Mountain Chain, Brandnertal, Vorarlberg*


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Nordkette, Innsbruck, Tyrol


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*View to "Rheintal", Vorarlberg*

^^ wäre in gross sicher ein cooles Foto geworden  
jetzt muss ich das qualitativ ausgleichen *g*


----------



## JohnnyCrash (Jul 17, 2008)

some medieval towns in Lower Austria;

Perchtoldsdorf










Eggenburg










Krems










Weissenkirchen










Dürnstein










Weitra


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Montafon, Vorarlberg*

Sagenfestspiele


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Retz, Lower Austria


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Brandnertal, Vorarlberg*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Walgau, Vorarlberg*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Feldkirch - Gisingen, Vorarlberg*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Bludenz, Vorarlberg*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Eisenstadt* is the capital of Burgenland, Austria's youngest province. Until 1920 it was a part of Hungary. At 12,000 inhabitants, it's Austria's smallest provincial capital.










It does have a small town feel to it.


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Obertauern, Salzburg










Flickr


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Lesachtal, Carinthia










http://www.fotocommunity.de


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

JJFox said:


> Obertauern, Salzburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White view


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Linz, Upper Austria










Fotocommunity


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Big ferris wheel in Vienna


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Franzensburg, Laxenburg, Lower Austria










http://www.fotocommunity.com/


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Upper Belvedere, summer residence of Princ Eugen of Savoy*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Prinz Eugen*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*St. Carl church*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Götzis, Vorarlberg*

^^ _dobre_

ausnahmsweise


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Salzburg, Salzburg


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*Požeška bolnica*

najstariji dio bolnice izgrađen je prema projektu Stanka Kliske 1939.g.
(starija bolnica bila je u ulici Vučjak)


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

*MUMOK, Museum of Modern Art*


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

National Holiday










Parliament of Austria, Vienna


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Lovely Austria! 

Happy National Day!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice parliaments ^^


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> najstariji dio bolnice izgrađen je prema projektu Stanka Kliske 1939.g.
> (starija bolnica bila je u ulici Vučjak)


they are invisible.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Glorious fall, *Lunz am See*, Lower Austria:


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Benedictine monastery Stift Melk, lower austria


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Brand, Vorarlberg*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wunderscheen Österreich. Schön sehr Vorarlberg, auch. :applause: Ich auch Brand.

Dankeviel!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Energy2003 said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Egg, Vorarlberg*

a village in Bregenzerwald in autumn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alpes (with or without snow) are truly awesome :cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Koblach, Vorarlberg*

new renovated church 






respect to tonimarroni


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Will we be seeing a lot of Winter scenes with Christmas coming? Also, where's Bahnsteig?


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Rheintal, Vorarlberg*

^^ you want it ... you get it  

_i think Bahnsteig is working mainly on his vienna threads _









respect to tonimarroni


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Stuben am Arlberg*


famous "Flexengalerie" before Lech/Zürs


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

is this an Austria thread or a Vorarlberg thread?


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tyrol, Inntal (?)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

God save this thread!


Near *Abtenau, Salzburger Land* - view from the garden of my Austrian relatives








Source: Me, Myself & I

-> Full image size


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, looks nice!


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Just discovered this thread. kay:

Here's my contribution from a very secluded and little known region of the Austrian Alps - no mass tourism, no ski resorts, but (still) unspoiled nature:


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

On the old Semmering highway (parallel to the new motorway) I discovered this beautiful stone church - in the town of Schottwien I believe:
(December 2008)


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

snowman, are you Austrian?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

They even have a Pestsäule? Haven't seen so tiny towns that had such yet. Or is it something different?


----------



## TijucaRio (Oct 17, 2008)

Wunderschön 
Ein schönes Land, wirklich!


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Trees bending and snapping after heavy snowfalls in southern Austria:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

stefanguti said:


> snowman, are you Austrian?


You just don't want to answer, right?


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

stefanguti said:


> You just don't want to answer, right?


I'm an enigma. :tongue4:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ keine Spielchen hier!


Bezirk FELDBACH, Styria


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Energy2003 said:


>


^^
is that a star above?


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

no, the sun with special camera filter


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

i thought it was a star  but that sun is smaller


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

_@tonight: just looks like, cause the focus was set on the trees_



*Fraxern, Vorarlberg*







below the clouds: rheintal would be there


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*HALLEIN | Salzburg*


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

finally Austria thread back :banana: thank you


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*ZELL AM SEE | Salzburg*

_^^ it was time for that ..._






*overview *















and now: 



*... 30x 3000m and more *

you can scroll < ---->


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

It was about time


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Styria*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. breathtaking...


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Styria*

unknown place, southeast


----------



## De Vorst (Jun 7, 2004)

stefanguti said:


> Big ferris wheel in Vienna


Its not really spinning that fast :lol:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

It should maybe


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*WIESELBURG*

*Lower Austria*


----------



## Marjorie_Pr (Jan 2, 2009)

Perfect! :nuts:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*TIROL*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg, Hohenems*

Erholungszentrum "Rheinauen"


----------



## Shadow (Mar 20, 2003)

Vienna, Krieau Racetrack.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for those photos about Austria! :cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

I would like to see the best photos from night Vienna. Is it possible?


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

WladYslaW said:


> I would like to see the best photos from night Vienna. Is it possible?



in "Urban Showcase" are a lot of Threads about Vienna ... maybe a few pages behind ... there should also be a nightshot Thread



otherwise here are a few very nice impressions at night and day


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

I liked the last photo


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

good photos


----------



## i.sell.soup (Feb 19, 2008)

Retz, North Weinviertel, Lower Austria


----------



## i.sell.soup (Feb 19, 2008)

Kellergasse, Weinviertel


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome horse rides...:cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lower Austria*

KAMPTAL 












(C) W. Kriegler


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Salzburg*

im *Bezirk Hallein *












(C) Klaus aus SBG


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Graz, Styria*










(C) awokenmind


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

*Hall in Tirol*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*DORNBIRN, Vorarlberg*

_^^ nice to see the viennates posting here ... _


biggest town of Vorarlberg


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Navis, Tyrol


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like Graz and Navis is very nice!! Regards.*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Landeck, Tyrol*


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

*Kufstein, Tyrol*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Nenzing, Vorarlberg*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Salzburg*

inner city, marketing gag


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ funny! :colgate:

The beautiful town of Hallstatt and the Dachstein mountains:










by Nathan (Moving...) (flickr)










by Leto A. (flickr)

A paradise for anthropologists:











by lobingervanessa (flickr)










by James Neeley (flickr)

Dachstein summit:










by Leto A. (flickr)


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Styria*




(C) Steirer Immo


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Are there any pics of the Telfs area of Austria? I remember driving through that area a few years when I got lost on my way to Garmisch, Germany. Unfortunately, I didn't have much time to take any pics. :bash:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Tyrol*

_^^ sorry, no pics except wikipedia commons available _


*Wilder Kaiser*




(C) toni_maroni


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Carinthia*

*Lavanttal*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*LIENZ*

East Tyrol











Decembre Market


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*WALDVIERTEL, Lower Austria*

1.













2.














3.













4.











(C) SSC User: SNWOMAN159


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Halstatt looks incredible!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*STYRIA*

_^^ yes, everyone likes Hallstatt_



Bad Radkersburg, 2004
































(C) by SSC USER: *SHADOW*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

The castle of Deutschlandsberg (Southern Styria)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3229140429/


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I love the pictures of the little lake towns like Hallstatt. The pictures of the farmland in the mountains are great as well.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> I love the pictures of the little lake towns like Hallstatt. The pictures of the farmland in the mountains are great as well.


I agree :cheers:


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg*

from lake _(Bodensee)_ to the mountains _(in Bregenzerwald)_


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Reith in TYROL*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Hohenwerfen Castle near Werfen (Salzburg country)









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21230255


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Cascades at Golling Waterfall near Hallein (Salzburg country)









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10360723


----------



## JJFox (Jan 15, 2007)

Hallstatt


----------



## vorwerk (May 25, 2005)

Dachstein - Skywalk








Dachstein & Seilbahn








Eispalast


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Tyrol*

near Kaunertal


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg*

*Ice cristals @ Bregenzer Wald*











(real shot)


(C) Bergpeter


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Kärnten*

Klagenfurt; sorry for the (mobilephone) pics


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

A couple of photos taken by me a few years ago of my first trip to Germany from Italy while driving through *Innsbruck* on the E-45 Motorway.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Vorarlberg*

*Laternsertal*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Carinthia*


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Carinthia*

Burg Hochosterwitz, north of Klagenfurt 
really a "must see" in Carinthia 


_sorry for the bad quality _


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

What a beautiful country! Very underrated.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

*Hainburg* is imo the most beutifle suburb of Bratislava 










http://www.vivo.sk/photo/261237/hainburg-01


----------



## Schwarzpunkt (Apr 12, 2011)

*Danube*

In 2003 I was on the Danube Bicycle Path (fantastic route). 
I post here two photos : :cheers:

Aschach an der Donau









Danube in Krems









By me


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

^^ good 


so, winter is over, waiting for 30°C


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome updates....kay:


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

On the way to Werfen


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

nothing posted for a while...

The *Schöckl* with Graz in the background, Styria


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool, lovely update.....:cheers2:


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

...delete...


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful!....:cheers2:


----------

